# Standing Boy WMA



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone swwn anything out there this year so far?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 17, 2009)

(seen). i guess not.


----------



## sleepmedicine (Sep 18, 2009)

I understand that if you put in by boat or canoe in standing boy at old river road and float down..there are some monsters along the banks..just have to get out of the boat and scout around.

Let me know if you have any luck..Iwill be hunting there as well


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah. You can do that. I actually do that going duck hunting down towards Lake Oliver.


----------



## JHannah92 (Oct 4, 2009)

Not sure if that's legal, there's a sign at the kiosk that says the only access to the WMA is through the main gate. At least there was last year.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 13, 2009)

Where can you park at Standing Boy Creek? Can you park just around the information area and walk in? I know long walk but all I've got is a minivan. It will be my first year hunting a WMA.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, you can park at the sign-in board and walk if that's what you want to do - as long as you're not blocking any roads.
You should be able to drive down most of the road, except towards the end on the river side where they like to make mud holes. The rest isn't really that bad; bumpy with some holes here and there, but nothin to worry about getting stuck in.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got a map of the WMA what are the roads that are open to vehicles?


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 14, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Yes, you can park at the sign-in board and walk if that's what you want to do - as long as you're not blocking any roads.
> You should be able to drive down most of the road, except towards the end on the river side where they like to make mud holes. The rest isn't really that bad; bumpy with some holes here and there, but nothin to worry about getting stuck in.



So do you just park on the side of the road wherever you want? Sorry but before this I've only hunted private land so I want to get the etiquette right.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Is hunter Orange required since it is designated archery only?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 15, 2009)

addictedtodeer said:


> I've got a map of the WMA what are the roads that are open to vehicles?



Red is the check station. Yellow is the roads open to vehicles.








addictedtodeer said:


> So do you just park on the side of the road wherever you want? Sorry but before this I've only hunted private land so I want to get the etiquette right.



There are some small fields and pull-offs that you can park in. Just don't block the roads.



addictedtodeer said:


> Is hunter Orange required since it is designated archery only?




No, not even during gun season.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 15, 2009)

DSGB-Thank-you!


----------



## Nashces (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the area I mainly hunt. Last year I seen a good bit of deer movement. This year I've only been able to get out once. On the harvest board so far 3 Bucks have been harvested. 10.8 and 3 point. and like 5 does. That was before this weekend though, may be more now. Ill be out just about each day this week and next weekend. Hope to put some meat in the freezer with a big ole nanny . If ya see a Ford Ranger (Red) with Alabama tags that's me.

Good luck and hope to see ya out there.


----------



## Nashces (Nov 4, 2009)

Another 8 and a Doe were killed last weekend. I think this weekend is the weekend to be out there fellas. Saw a Doe yesterday but not in my range. She came in to a fawn call.

But with the cool temps and not alot of wind this could be a good weekend.

I'll be out all day Sat and Sunday. If ya see the red Ford Ranger AL tags and im standing near it stop by and say hey!

Good luck to you all.

p.s. If any of you guys know where I can get a cheap lease to hunt (Rifle) with my son and nephew please let me know. Preferably near the Columbus Area.


----------

